# Feste Schutzbleche an Federgabel wie?



## StillPad (21. März 2008)

Nabend,

ich baue gerade ein Hardtail um damit jeden Tag zur Arbeit zu fahren.
Da es ein absolutes Allwetter Rad werden soll, sollen Schutzbleche dran.

Das Problem ist das vordere Blech.

Habe mal ein wenige gesucht und wollte mir die SKS Bluemels 60mm holen.
Am Rahmen sollte das ohne Probleme passen da Löcher zur Montage verfügbar sind.

Mein Sorgenkind ist die Federgabel.
Verbaut ist eine Suntour Epicon.
Die hat die selbe Tauchrohreinheit wie die Rux und die neue Duro.
Heißt also in der Brücke der Tauchrohreinheit ist ein Gewindeloch.
Daran kann man wunderbar das Schutzblech oben befestigen.
Aber wie bekommt man die Streben fest?

Gibs da Adapter die man sich an die Tauchrohre klicken kann?

Hilfe


----------



## Jumper 1 (21. März 2008)

Du kannst kein Schutzblech an der Gabel zusätzlich an den Tauchrohren( unterer Teil der Gabel ) Befestigen.
Was glaubst was passiert wenn die Gabel einfedert ?

  
Halt  ich habe es verkehrt gelesen
Du meinst an der Brücke und nicht and der Gabelkrone 
Sind unten an der Gabel keine ösen dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (21. März 2008)

Nein unten sind keine Ösen.
Das ist ja das Problem 

Dafür such ich ja Adapter oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## holger.frank (21. März 2008)

Hi

ich habe das SKS Bluemel regelmässig im Winter an eine Reba (und vorher an eine MZ Marathon ) montiert - klappt prima. Um die Streben des SKS Schutzbleches zu befestigen habe ich mir aus einem Alu L-Profil einen Adapter selber gebaut. Der Adapter ist mit Reifenschlauchstücken beklebt, damit er die Gabel nicht zerkrazt und wird mit jeweils 2 Kabelbindern an die Gabel befestigt. In das L-profil habe ich dann ein Loch gebohrt um die Streben festzuschrauben.

gruss holger


----------



## Üffes (21. März 2008)

Hallo!
Ich habe das selbe Problem und habe die Streben zunächst links an der Scheibenbremsaufnahme und rechts mit Kabelbindern befestigt. Funktioniert, aber klappert ordentlich. Nach einiger Recherche hier im Forum bin ich auf die Cateye-Schellen-Lösung gestossen! Gibts z.B hier. Für meine olle Judy wirds wohl die grösste Ausführung sein müssen! Alternativ mit Rohrschellen aus dem Sanitärbereich, wie im Thread abgebildet.


----------



## StillPad (22. März 2008)

Genau an sowas habe ich auch gedacht 

Nur solche Schellen mal zu finden ist schwer.
Da ich da sowieso bestellen muss passt es ja ganz gut


----------



## StillPad (5. April 2008)

So Teile sind heute gekommen.

Man war das ein Umbau mal eben 4-5h dran gesessen bis alles gepasst hat 

Wie schön ist doch das Leben ohne Schutzbleche


----------



## Steffko (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bau mein altes Hardtail gerade auch zum All-Wetter-tauglichem MTB/City-Bike um. Hab ne Rockshox-Judy Gabel, die weder an der Brücke noch an den Enden Fassungen für Schutzbleche hat. Hat jemand ne Idee?

Gruß Steffko


----------



## berth (30. Mai 2013)

Hast Du dir mal dieses Neoguard angeschaut? Gibts in unterschiedlichen Größen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZ-mTBVOCYo"]Neoguard Review.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## siq (30. Mai 2013)

der Floh hat's prima hingekriegt
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10634229&postcount=33


----------



## Steffko (30. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, der Floh hat`s echt gut gemacht....so wird`s auch bei mir umgesetzt!

Besten Dank!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maximgold (27. September 2018)

Das Problem mit der Befestigung der festen Schutzbleche an der Federgabel hatte ich dank dieses Threads gelöst. Jetzt möchte ich auf eine Starrgabel umbauen, die keine Gabelbrücke hat und suche Ideen für eine feste und klapperfreie Befestigung des Schutzblechs oben (die Cateye Schellen für die Befestigung der Schutzblechstreben kann ich übernehmen). Vielen Dank schon mal für hilfreiche Hinweise. 

So sieht die Gabel aus und das Schutzblech soll nicht an der Gabelkrone sondern direkt über dem Reifen (nicht im Bild) befestigt werden:


----------

